# Applying for 189 and 190 at the same time?



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

My agent has applied for a 189 visa and 190 visa(Any state) at the same time with 65 and 70 points respectively.Can anyone tell me for which Visa type I will get an invite faster?..And if i get an invitation for 190 visa first,will my EOI for 189 visa be blocked/suspended?..Please help.

Thanks


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Help please..


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you already have the state sponsorship? If not you will probably get 189 faster. I don't know what will happen to the EOI once you get an invitation.


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Do you already have the state sponsorship? If not you will probably get 189 faster. I don't know what will happen to the EOI once you get an invitation.


No,as i said my agent has selected both 189 and 190 visas in my EOI.Im not sure for which visa I will get an invite faster and what will happen to other visa?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kalch99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My agent has applied for a 189 visa and 190 visa(Any state) at the same time with 65 and 70 points respectively.Can anyone tell me for which Visa type I will get an invite faster?..And if i get an invitation for 190 visa first,will my EOI for 189 visa be blocked/suspended?..Please help.
> 
> Thanks


hi buddy,

correct your words that your agent has selected both 189 and 190 options in your EOI and he did not apply visa. 

For which Visa type I will get an invite faster?..

*this actually depends on many factors like the number of people lodging EOI under your occupation, competition for securing invites, your total points, your occupation, etc.
Do let me know your occupation and i can predict it with much accuracy*.

And if i get an invitation for 190 visa first,will my EOI for 189 visa be blocked/suspended?..

*Once you get an invite for one visa subclass, the EOI will be automatically blocked and you are no longer able to edit or modify your EOI. Also, your EOI will not at all be considered for future invitation rounds till its expiry that is 60 days after invite*.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> correct your words that your agent has selected both 189 and 190 options in your EOI and he did not apply visa.
> 
> ...



Well yes,my agent has selected options for 189 and 190 visas(my bad),but for 190 visa he has selected 'Any state' in EOI.I m applying for 261313 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> Well yes,my agent has selected options for 189 and 190 visas(my bad),but for 190 visa he has selected 'Any state' in EOI.I m applying for 261313 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa.


You should get an invitation for 261313 with 65 points for 189 right away. I applied on 15th and got an invitation on 18th with 65 points. If you had 60 points for 189 you might have had to wait 3-4 months to get an invite but with 65 points you should be just fine. If I were you, I wouldn't bother with 190.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kalch99 said:


> Well yes,my agent has selected options for 189 and 190 visas(my bad),but for 190 visa he has selected 'Any state' in EOI.I m applying for 261313 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa.


hi kalch,

you will get an invite in upcoming invitation round that will be held on 16/12/2013 under 189 visa category. the reasons are very simple.

1. The last candidate invited in recent invite round witnessed a 60 pointer for your occupation code, that is, 2613, under 189 visa.

2. Fr sure, holding 65 points will put you ahead of 60 pointers.

3. The number of 65 pointers in less these days.

4. your occupation has a decent number of invites per round and this number is 86, i guess.

So, be ready to read the golden email from skill select and get ready with visa fees and documents. So, no need to go for 190 visa.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> You should get an invitation for 261313 with 65 points for 189 right away. I applied on 15th and got an invitation on 18th with 65 points. If you had 60 points for 189 you might have had to wait 3-4 months to get an invite but with 65 points you should be just fine. If I were you, I wouldn't bother with 190.


Thanks man.Looks like we both are on the same boat 261313-65 points..you a little ahead ..goodluck!!


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kalch,
> 
> 4. your occupation has a decent number of invites per round and this number is 86, i guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude..but where did you get this number(86) from?? and what does it signify?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> Thanks man.Looks like we both are on the same boat 261313-65 points..you a little ahead ..goodluck!!


Thanks and same to you.

Regarding the # sathiya gave, it means there are 86 people invited each round for 2613 (probably for 189... )


I just did some calculations by myself too (not sure how correct I am though)...

There are currently 1874 slots left for 2613 (4800 total - 2926 already used up). I believe this will be used up by 3rd Monday of June 2014. So, from now until 3rd Monday of June, there will be 13 drawings so it means each drawing will have ~144 candidates. I believe 50% are used for 189 and 50% for 190 so going by that each round will have 72 for 189 and 72 for 190.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi rahulreshu,

From where you get these details. I want to check about my occupation. My occupation code is 321211 (Motor Mechanic)


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi rahulreshu,
> 
> From where you get these details. I want to check about my occupation. My occupation code is 321211 (Motor Mechanic)


Sure, go here: SkillSelect
Click on the tab named "Reports" and then scroll below and click Occupation Ceilings.

No issues for 3212... only 120 used up so far 

3212 Motor Mechanics 5700 120


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Thanks and same to you.
> 
> Regarding the # sathiya gave, it means there are 86 people invited each round for 2613 (probably for 189... )
> 
> ...


Dude..i am confused..how many invitations are sent out to 2613 candidates every month?..and i don't think they will wait up to 3rd Monday of June 2014 to fill up these slots..even for 2012-2013 they got filled up by April-May..remember these occupations are already flagged ..and may not be there in SOL/CSOL of 2014.

One more thing if your calculations are right..do you think people like me who have applied for 261313 with 65 points will get an invitation this month??


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Dude..i am confused..how many invitations are sent out to 2613 candidates every month?..and i don't think they will wait up to 3rd Monday of June 2014 to fill up these slots..even for 2012-2013 they got filled up by April-May..remember these occupations are already flagged ..and may not be there in SOL/CSOL of 2014.
> 
> One more thing if your calculations are right..do you think people like me who have applied for 261313 with 65 points will get an invitation this month??


They have been sending out about 200 or so I have noticed so you are right it would mean the slots would get exhausted well before the 3rd Monday of June. But, I was just calculating based on the remaining slots if they distributed them equally for the number of rounds left.

Yes, if you have filed your EOI with 65 points, you will almost certainly get an invite this coming Monday. I got mine 3 days after my EOI with 65 points.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Sure, go here: SkillSelect
> Click on the tab named "Reports" and then scroll below and click Occupation Ceilings.
> 
> No issues for 3212... only 120 used up so far
> ...


Thanks Bro,

I one more thing i want to ask you. if you could help me

I worked in Pakistan as a Automotive technician for 3 years. But here in U.A.E i am working as a Workshop controller. Both job have a different job description. 
If I want to apply for the light vehicle Technician, what you think my current experience will count or not? They will consider my current my current experience or they will cut?
As the field is same but position is different then my first Position. Here I'm working on computer and allocated the Job to technician but in Pakistan I was Technician


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bravokal said:


> Dude..i am confused..how many invitations are sent out to 2613 candidates every month?..and i don't think they will wait up to 3rd Monday of June 2014 to fill up these slots..even for 2012-2013 they got filled up by April-May..remember these occupations are already flagged ..and may not be there in SOL/CSOL of 2014.
> 
> One more thing if your calculations are right..do you think people like me who have applied for 261313 with 65 points will get an invitation this month??


Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Quote:
Originally Posted by kalch99 View Post
Thanks man.Looks like we both are on the same boat 261313-65 points..you a little ahead ..goodluck!!
Thanks and same to you.

Regarding the # sathiya gave, it means there are 86 people invited each round for 2613 (probably for 189... )


I just did some calculations by myself too (not sure how correct I am though)...

There are currently 1874 slots left for 2613 (4800 total - 2926 already used up). I believe this will be used up by 3rd Monday of June 2014. So, from now until 3rd Monday of June, there will be 13 drawings so it means each drawing will have ~144 candidates. I believe 50% are used for 189 and 50% for 190 so going by that each round will have 72 for 189 and 72 for 190.

Hi rahulereshu, kalch, and bravokal,

*To Rahulreshu: Your calculation, unfortunately is incorrect and wrong. The 50-50 allocation for remaining seats, and prorata scheme have already started from September, 2013 onward. 

This implementation leaves equal number of invites per round under 189 and at the time, the seats left should be divided equally by the number of remaining invitation rounds. Don't do this calculation now as this remaining figures include 190 as well.
According to seats left on September, 2013, i calculated exactly the scenario and the no. of seats for 2613 occupation in every round since then is 86 and not 72 or so.

I really appreciate your analysis however, it was wrong. Moreover, the remaining seats should be available till june, 2014. Also, the drastic increase of invites are also due 190 visa. Don't confuse 190's number of invites.

bravokal: Hope you understand the above things and yes, you should get an invite in upcoming round itself for sure. Because 65 points are just more than enough to get an invite, trust me. So, Don't panic about the presence of your occupation in next years' CSOL/SOL lists. 

regards,
sathiya*


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> I one more thing i want to ask you. if you could help me
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy, no idea


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am planning to apply for both 189 & 190 and the intention is to increase my chances to get through one of them. It would be great if you can help me get clarification on the below, some of the question may be basic or repetitive, your help is appreciated

1) If I get through one of them, let's say 190 first..will I be still considered for 189?
2) What is the typical duration to get nominated under state sponsorship - broadly?
3) Can I choose multiple locations in the EOI - Sydney and Melbourne?
4) Is the EOI only way to apply for state sponsorship or any other process exist?

Thanks in advance


----------



## karan19 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for 189 and 190 together for during my EOI . My occuapation class is 261313 (Software eng) . Can some one tell me if it is better toappy single EOI and take option for 189 and 190 or it is better to apply to different EOI (one for 189 and other for 190).
Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

karan19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 and 190 together for during my EOI . My occuapation class is 261313 (Software eng) . Can some one tell me if it is better toappy single EOI and take option for 189 and 190 or it is better to apply to different EOI (one for 189 and other for 190).
> Thanks


Definitely 2 separate - if you apply for only 1 EOI, and you get invited to make the 190 visa, you have 60 days to lodge the 190 visa - but you may be due for the 189 invite also - but an invite for the 190 suspends your EOI for 60 days so you cannot get invited for the 189 during that 60 days - with two EOIs you can get invited for the 189 while holding an invite for the 190.

If you let the 190 invite expire, then it should get you a 189 invite during the next round, if your 189 effective date was reached during the 60 day suspension of your EOI - but it is a very brave person who does this as anything could happen and the 189 invite may not come for whatever reason.


----------

